# Have you vomited during your workout? (Legs, in particular)



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

*Have you vomited during your workout? (Legs, in particular)*​
Yes 3440.48%No5059.52%


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel like I'm the only person this hasn't happened to, which makes me believe I haven't tried hard enough? I see threads on forums and posts on facebook bragging about their vomit worthy workouts which has lead me to wonder who has?

And why are there always carrots in there? :laugh:


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

yep when doing heavy deads and squats i have a few times  plus a nose bleed pulling 260kg deadlift was fun lol


----------



## XXVII (Jul 29, 2013)

Never felt sick, have felt like I was gonna pass out and had to take a seat.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Came very close to it training legs yesterday.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Never been sick, but have farted while squating which made me laugh, which in turn I failed the lift :whistling: .


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Have done a few times. When me and a mate have really pushed each other.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I actually fear sh*tting myself over vomiting. Maybe that should've been a third option.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

have come very close


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Went through a stage where I was eating far too close to training and was having to pause and focus mid set on every exercise sorted out now. 1 1/2 hours at leased before the gym now....


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nah I haven't. Sometimes felt light headed and had to take a pause for a bit though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep and put the sick in my hoodie pocket so could finish my heavy leg press set. Happens regular so now I carry the bin round with me.


----------



## gareth d (May 19, 2013)

Yep, after a fasted heavy gym session I rather foolishly decided to sit in the sauna for a while... nearly blacked out and boked a mouthful of bile up, think the sauna was to blame as I had done fasted hiit sessions before and felt grand


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep and put the sick in my hoodie pocket so could finish my heavy leg press set. Happens regular so now I carry the bin round with me.


Urghhhhhhhhhh damn! That made me twitch abit..just the thought ...glad ur not in my gym lol


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Glad this thread came up lol, did Legs today, I drop setted Hamstring extensions on my last set, when I stood up I felt woozy but nothing too bad, could barely walk of course.

Left the Gym, took a swig of my whey and Peanutt Butter shake....BIG MISTAKE, second I did that I was very very close to throwing up, had to sit on a wall and just catch my breath, didn't feel good, now It does though.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Urghhhhhhhhhh damn! That made me twitch abit..just the thought ...glad ur not in my gym lol


It was the funks working set, the on that all the other sets worked up to, the one in going to get growth from. Fcuk wasting that just for being sick. Missus was not happy clearing out gym bag couple days after and I forgot it was in there. Oops lol. I won't mention what else has happened on leg press before if that turned your stomach lol


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I vomit every time someone does half reps during squats


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It was the funks working set, the on that all the other sets worked up to, the one in going to get growth from. Fcuk wasting that just for being sick. Missus was not happy clearing out gym bag couple days after and I forgot it was in there. Oops lol. I won't mention what else has happened on leg press before if that turned your stomach lol


You shat? And she had that to clean too??? He'll she's a keeper lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> You shat? And she had that to clean too??? He'll she's a keeper lol


Ermmmm. Yes I did lol. And no she didn't, I guess the cleaner did, I never went back after it was bad, and my boxers and shorts got thrown in a bush in the gym carpark when I had ran out as had nice car at the time and wasn't getting in like that. So butt nekid in car park with just little hand towel and in drives a car, yep, a fcuking girl from work!! Nothing got said thankfully and she left that place not long after. Phew.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ermmmm. Yes I did lol. And no she didn't, I guess the cleaner did, I never went back after it was bad, and my boxers and shorts got thrown in a bush in the gym carpark when I had ran out as had nice car at the time and wasn't getting in like that. So butt nekid in car park with just little hand towel and in drives a car, yep, a fcuking girl from work!! Nothing got said thankfully and she left that place not long after. Phew.


Pml...u put ur ****ty ass in a car on a towel?? It's official...u are vile!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Pml...u put ur ****ty ass in a car on a towel?? It's official...u are vile!!!!!! :lol:


haha. In actually very meticulous with hygiene and cleanliness so don't think I'm some dirty tw4t. How else was I gonna get home???? Lol.

Serves me right going to gym when ill.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Only ones but drank bottle of whiskey on night and trained early morning.

Went home to bed soon after.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

ave only been sick once i came out the gym a few times when i first started lifting, but that was becuse i went on empty stomach, drank far to much water when working out, then downing my shake after, sharp learned that lesson


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I have done a few times, years ago now though. Once I remember feeling it coming on, stumbled my way jelly-leg fashion into the changing room and then puked into the sink. It came out in a jet so hard that I thought I was going to take the enamel off! Crazy sh1t. Ah, to be young and feel immortal again. :lol:


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> It was the funks working set, the on that all the other sets worked up to, the one in going to get growth from. Fcuk wasting that just for being sick. Missus was not happy clearing out gym bag couple days after and I forgot it was in there. Oops lol. I won't mention what else has happened on leg press before if that turned your stomach lol


I have done that too!!! 5 years on I still use the same gym and the leg press machine is known as mine!!


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

Get close but I keep extra strong mints in my pocket to help me fight it back. Am bulking and there is no way I am giving back my food!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Keenam said:


> Get close but I keep extra strong mints in my pocket to help me fight it back. Am bulking and there is no way I am giving back my food!


Exactly this. I hate throwing up post workout too as means I then gotta make up the calories with another shake that might or might not stay down!!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Had a nose bleed when attempting a 1RM Squat but that's it


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Yup I have many times even on doing arms and shoulders once I got sick ha haven't in a long time I just feel like im going to after training so I don't eat or take a shake for a good 20-30 mins until I feel better then im good to go


----------



## zeevolution (Aug 24, 2013)

yeap. my first gym experience was squats and i wasnt told to breath..... did 2 sets and went outside for the remaining of the session lol...


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yea have been sick when used to train for reps on squat day.. When 180kg was heavy for me did 10 reps spewed outside (mainly water) in the spew bucket. Came back in spotted my mate for his set then carried on to do 8 more reps!! But I love leg day!!!!!

On a different day in a different gym had been squatting and whilst going through the reps I felt the urge to fart (bad idea) so let one go whilst down in the hole (so to speak) thought no one was around.... To my surprise once id re racked the bar looked behind me and a poor (fit) lady had been leg pressing the whole time.. I just smiled as my pride sank deeper than my squat!!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

once, but it was actually during BB curls, in the recent weeks before I was allergic to eggs after eating 15 a day for months and having it build up. finished my set, dedicated curl bro that day


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I never have and I put that down to having a strong stomach, not because I don't put the effort in. My mate has a week stomach and has barfed up a few times on leg days.Its definitely not a gauge of how hard you're pushing yourself.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Plenty of times squatting and deadlifting, happens every few sessions I reckon.


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Nope, nearly passed out though.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep years ago. Hungover at a mates house, he suggested going gym, but we did 1g of coke first.

Both threw up doing bench press, gave up and went Blackpool to get wasted again :laugh:

Looking back, it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Nothing makes me vomit but DB rows get me very close though. Only get it when I've drank too much water/shakes in the hours before gym.


----------



## MR_SHADOW (Jun 2, 2012)

Never have my self but have Seen a poor guy fill his pants doing dead lifts not a nice sight


----------



## rolando (Jan 11, 2014)

I have but only in higher rep ranges, also seems time of day dependant, early morning workouts much more so for me.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

No vomiting but the other day I managed a loud fart at the bottom of every rep of a set of 10 leg presses! Couldn't quite decide whether to be proud or ashamed!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Only once years ago when I was 16, I threw up after a set of preacher curls of all things! tbf the day before was the first time I had ever got drunk so that explains it 

I've felt close a lot of times when training legs, doing smith machine lunges in particular but never actually barfed


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Kazza61 said:


> No vomiting but the other day I managed a loud fart at the bottom of every rep of a set of 10 leg presses! Couldn't quite decide whether to be proud or ashamed!


Leg press always makes me fart lol, I remember farting once as a big guy walked past, we both just laughed and I continued haha


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Been sick and nose bleeds but not so much these days.

I have felt really ill after training and ended up lying on the floor lol


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

Never been sick, but felt sick only twice in my gym' career'. first time, I was 17 and tried training at 7am, bench pressing about 70kg which was huge for me, and i did 2 reps, felt sick and dizzy so went home. Second time was the other day, doing walking lunges for 30 reps after 5x5 squats, I had that acidy burning feeling in my throat but it never materialised! Cool story bro!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Dizziness but no sickness. Worst thing that happened was I farted on the leg press and a couple of nice looking girls nearby on exercise bikes heard it and had a giggle.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I've thrown up at least twice training legs and have often been very very close!

I also threw up once training shoulders but I'm pretty sure it was because I ate too close to training. What a waste of good mince that was :sad:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Been sick quite a few times..although worst I have been was after I double dosed jack3d..felt ace at first then after a bit had to go and lay on the floor outside, felt faint as **** lol


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Yep a few times. Luckily I've always managed to run to the toilet in time. Too much of a wuss to carry on after though


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Just like to add to my previous squatting spew.. I have now been sick in my mouth after deadlifting reps of 200kg

might have been the M Tren..


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Ive prolapsed beat that


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Come close to it, but it's just the fact the room spins after big exertion and if anything makes me spin, then I wanna puke !

I am ****e on a waltzer. Spew everywhere.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

yep i throw up most leg sessions and am disappointed when i don't. I also threw up last week doing shoulders but that was down to my mate cooking me a big tea beforehand and having too many scoops of pre workout!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> yep i throw up most leg sessions and am disappointed when i don't. I also threw up last week doing shoulders but that was down to my mate cooking me a big tea beforehand and having too many scoops of pre workout!


as in, in your mouth or a actual upchuck of vomit? ive had the feeling after a leg workout but usually halted from there so i didnt throw up.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> as in, in your mouth or a actual upchuck of vomit? ive had the feeling after a leg workout but usually halted from there so i didnt throw up.


actually full on had to run to the toilets to throw up. done it a load of times in Yourgym which is a tw4t as toilets as so far away!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Yep

When I first started training after years off I'd hurl every sesh for about the first two weeks


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> actually full on had to run to the toilets to throw up. done it a load of times in Yourgym which is a tw4t as toilets as so far away!


Was thinking that. You'd need a bucket on stand by!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Yep
> 
> When I first started training after years off I'd hurl every sesh for about the first two weeks


maybe you just had a bug for 2 weeks?


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I used to hate farting on the leg press as it totally blows your concentration if you get the giggles and a higher chance of follow thru :roll eyes:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

ILoveHeavyMetal said:


> Never been sick, but felt sick only twice in my gym' career'. first time, I was 17 and tried training at 7am, bench pressing about 70kg which was huge for me, and i did 2 reps, felt sick and dizzy so went home. Second time was the other day, doing walking lunges for 30 reps after 5x5 squats, I had that acidy burning feeling in my throat but it never materialised! Cool story bro!


yeah i got that acidy reflux feeling today. horrible.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Never... although my vision went a bit blury and i started seeing stars towards the end of a very intense boxing session once.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

nearly passed out a few times but never vomited .. always wanted to tho


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Juic3Up said:


> Was thinking that. You'd need a bucket on stand by!


I just carry the bin round with me leg day. Have a bit of throwing up then can just get straight back to it.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I just carry the bin round with me leg day. Have a bit of throwing up then can just get straight back to it.


haha as you do..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

1 set of heavy deadlifts im at the bog sweating and shaking like a smack head.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I pooped myself on the leg press many years ago.


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

yep.. all real men have;-) also passed out once


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Been doing Mi40 and theres drop sets and 40 second rest periods - Ive puked, gone green , almost fainted


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Many many times i cant hold back in the gym so i end up pushing myself so hard , that i run to the nearest toilet & puke like a pig .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

When I'm on cycle I get it so bad But yes I have vomited my recent one was chest and shoulders I left the gym feeling ****ed then started spewing everywhere near town centre it was imbarasing


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> When I'm on cycle I get it so bad But yes I have vomited my recent one was chest and shoulders I left the gym feeling ****ed then started spewing everywhere near town centre it was imbarasing


A hard leg session will do me over .


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> A hard leg session will do me over .


Same mate every time I used to do push pull legs/arms I allways had to return at night for arms


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

have once came close lot times think key for me not gulp water down which is hard i know bout little sips now,,

once i trained with this boy who said best thing drink during training especially legs is milk:no: i dare say he trained legs once with us and never seen him with milk again!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> have once came close lot times think key for me not gulp water down which is hard i know bout little sips now,,
> 
> once i trained with this boy who said best thing drink during training especially legs is milk:no: i dare say he trained legs once with us and never seen him with milk again!!


If you drink carbonated mineral water they usually have added salts etc that stops you chucking up .


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

heavy mma training has me vomit several times


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

not on working legs in gym , but nearly vomit every time after 8 x 400 sprints , that hits u hard , just working on reducing time inbetween intervals now

started off on 2 mins , now up to doing a 100m jog inbetween , fvckin lethal for stripping fat


----------



## Richard31 (Nov 13, 2014)

Andyhuggins how are u I'm new hire I have a simple guest ion is alpha Pharma ore rohm Pharma a good place to get winstrol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope but a couple of time I risked to pass out.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If i do anything other than a warm up weight on deadlifts im spending the rest of the day trying not to puke.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Richard31 said:


> Andyhuggins how are u I'm new hire I have a simple guest ion is alpha Pharma ore rohm Pharma a good place to get winstrol


Unless you are spending a few grand you aint gonna be buying from rohm nor alpha, however you may have found a reseller that stocks rohm and alpha in which case yest they are good as long as legit.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Passed out yes, not been sick though. Been pretty close but my asthma pump tends to ward it off.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol passed out and threw up.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Read this thread last night & I think it cursed me. Done legs today & vommed for the first time. Ergh


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Not yet thankfully, I have an iron stomach, almost fainted a few times though after deadlifts...


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

not quite sick but have passed out pretty much..... it was more of a stumble and knocked over the drinks machine.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Skip to 50 seconds


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Many times when I first started working out.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

Haha that is gross! Serious focus though lol


----------

